# whats your favorite ANIME cartoon series?



## tredes (Apr 11, 2008)

Mines defenitly dragon ball z!!! and then dragon ball GT. Been a fan for sooo many years and i still love watching it now and again..

Whats your favorite??


----------



## DBlaze (Apr 11, 2008)

Full Metal Alchemist. No doubt about it.

Hey :') JPH, I watch naruto and I am not dissing DBZ. Yes, I might be a narutard =$
Besides, Dragonball was way better than DBZ. Dragonball owned in those series.


----------



## JPH (Apr 11, 2008)

Dragon Ball Z.
But I'm sure all the real hardcore anime freaks and Narutards will diss on it.
But, Dragon Ball Z was the first and only anime I've really liked. I used to watch it as a kid, get the videos, draw the characters, get the trading cards, get the action figures, etc.
I'm not as much of a freak about it now, but I still enjoy watching it and playing the fighting games that come out on gaming consoles.

And Dragon Ball GT was disappointing, unfortunately.


----------



## Doggy124 (Apr 11, 2008)

Doraemon


----------



## Slave (Apr 11, 2008)

One Piece... but not the US english dub... that is just plain retarded

But the original Japanese One Piece, up to 350 episodes and it's all been incredibly fun so far... no boring fillers, no 30 episodes for a single fight, no stupid catch phrase repeated 500 times per show, just plain fun and entertainment! :-)


----------



## moozxy (Apr 11, 2008)

Gurren Lagann.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Apr 11, 2008)

Well my favs are:
Dragonball Z
X-Clamp
Full Metal Alchemist
Gundam Wing
Gundam Seed + Destiny
Etc.

But if you ask me for one only, I would say Dragonball Z.

Edit:
One Piece wasnt bad at first, but 4kids one is shiiiiiit!


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 11, 2008)

Wow.. where to start?

Cowboy Bebop (Best. Anime. Evar.)

Samurai Champloo (Close second, ironically very similair to cowboy bebop)
Tengen Toppa Gurren Langann (A mecha anime which is awesome as hell. Final battle makes no sense whatsoever though.)
Cromartie High School (Funny as hell.)
Death Note (Stupid premise, excellent execution)
Code Geass (Similiar to Death Note but with moar mecha)
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya (I don't know why I like it, I just do.)
FLCL (Great series with a good dose of randomness.)
Futakoi Alternative (Don't ask.)
Bleach (Its a bit lacking lately though.)
Naruto (The same as Bleach.)
Full Metal Alchemist (nuff' said.)
Monster (Great psychological thriller, explosive ending.)
Studio Ghibli's films are all great too.


Dragonball Z games are fun to play but except for that I've lost interest for it.


----------



## Alerek (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm torn. I love both Trigun & Ranma 1/2, but I've been into ranma longer....they're both amazing!

Excel Saga is most certainly an honorable mention, along with Lain & Gankutsuo (sp)

And I forgot about Cowboy Beebop & Champloo.....I'm a loser.

Golden Boy was HILARIOUS but only lasts 5 or 6 episodes, definatly worth watching.


----------



## zhripzzz (Apr 11, 2008)

Berserk and Claymore
Those R my favorites of this year
Blood+ not as exciting as the title but still realy good
and so many others


----------



## Samutz (Apr 11, 2008)

Trigun and Full Metal Alchemist are my top 2.

Others are pretty much the ones you'll keep hearing:
Death Note, Cowboy Bebop, Samurai Champloo, Bleach, Naruto, Blood+, Gundam Wing, G Gundam

I used to think DBZ was awesome. But now it seems silly. But I still like to watch it.


----------



## nuker (Apr 11, 2008)

1. GTO
2. Elfen Lied
3. Death Note
||
\/
4. All



GTO >>>> All


----------



## Master Mo (Apr 11, 2008)

Dragonball (not z or gt...) really liked it and I`ve watch all 150 episodes a month ago. It`s still pure greatness


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 11, 2008)

nuker said:
			
		

> 1. GTO
> 2. Elfen Lied
> 3. Death Note
> ||
> ...



GTO?


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 11, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> nuker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great Teacher Onizuka
indeed, a great series.. but I wouldn't say its > ALL 


My personal favorites are Cowboy Bebop, One Piece, Ranma 1/2 and Slayers..


----------



## GizmoDuck (Apr 11, 2008)

At one point, I considered Death Note as my favorite.  The concept for an anime was nothing like I've ever seen before.  Unfortunately, I thought as the anime went on, the storyline went downhill.

With that said, my favorite anime series is Cowboy Bebop.


----------



## nuker (Apr 11, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yeah, i know there are better series out there but i really like funny movies and animes and GTO is one of the best

@xcalibur: Great Teacher Onizuka^^


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 11, 2008)

Cowboy Bebop (sub or dub is fine)

One Piece (subbed)

Bleach (subbed)


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 11, 2008)

xpike said:
			
		

> At one point, I considered Death Note as my favorite.  The concept for an anime was nothing like I've ever seen before.  Unfortunately, I thought as the anime went on, the storyline went downhill.
> 
> With that said, my favorite anime series is Cowboy Bebop.



+1

But you should read the manga for the second half of Death Note.
In the anime it was rushed and it just wasn't as good.


----------



## Westside (Apr 11, 2008)

Slam dunk is the greatest classic I've ever seen as a child.  Try watching it.


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 11, 2008)

elfen lied, shin chan excel saga, akira, fantasic children.


----------



## Mr.kuchinawa (Apr 11, 2008)

Azumanga daioh, Elfen lied, Hellsing, neon genesis evangelion and FLCL
Oh, and death note was very good untill around episode 25.

Of course, they must all be subbed


----------



## Rulza (Apr 11, 2008)

Great Teacher Onizuka, Lucky Star, Code Geass, BECK.
Some of my favs :>


----------



## rdurbin (Apr 11, 2008)

Dragonball (original), fushigi yuugi, Slayers, Ranma 1/2


----------



## Artheido (Apr 11, 2008)

Anime = animation/cartoon
Anime in the west = Japanese animation/cartoon

So your title basically says 'What's your favourite Japanese cartoon cartoon series?' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My favourite is Code Geass.
Next would be Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
Then there's 30% of the animes I watched.
Then 40%
Then the final 30%~

I gave percentages because there's too many to list.


----------



## SavageWaffle (Apr 11, 2008)

Bleach
Death Note


----------



## Jax (Apr 11, 2008)

One Piece
Dragon Ball Z
Cowboy Bebop


----------



## tomqman (Apr 11, 2008)

1.Naruto and Naruto Shippuden
2.Guyver


----------



## Mehdi (Apr 11, 2008)

hajimne no ippo
akagi
capetta
black jack
initial d
one piece (only well known anime i like)
elfen lied

soo many to name but yeah they are all my favorites i cant name one cause each one is equally good at their own genre.


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm still watching Bleach, like at episode 140 or something.  It's so damn good.  Gonna watch Death Note after.


----------



## The Teej (Apr 11, 2008)

It'd either have to be Gundam Wing or Naruto. I still can't decide which. Dragonball Z, despite it being oh so old, is still my guilty pleasure :3


----------



## azotyp (Apr 11, 2008)

First place - Bokusatsu Tenshi Dokuro-chan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Second place - Ghost in the shell (1st and 2nd gig)

Third Place - Death Note


----------



## Flooded (Apr 11, 2008)

DBZ
Naruto
Death Note
Chobits
Bleach


----------



## BakuFunn (Apr 11, 2008)

Bleach, YuYu hakusho, Yugioh (dont flame me)
Also azumanga diaoh and chobits.
I never read/watched death note.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 11, 2008)

BakuFunn said:
			
		

> Bleach, YuYu hakusho, Yugioh (dont flame me)
> Also azumanga diaoh and chobits.
> I never read/watched death note.



You really should watch it, along with code geass.


----------



## BakuFunn (Apr 11, 2008)

Yea, death note seems interesting, but every time i convince myself to watch it online or something, my mouse clicks to bleach or gbatemp.
Then i get bored and sleep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am planning to watch it today.
or tomorrow.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 11, 2008)

BakuFunn said:
			
		

> Yea, death note seems interesting, but every time i convince myself to watch it online or something, my mouse clicks to bleach or gbatemp.
> Then i get bored and sleep
> 
> 
> ...



You lazy shite lol.
If the slow build up of Death Note is too slow for you, I suggest you watch Tengen Toppa Guren Langann.
Its an awesome mecha anime with shit loads of actions.
KAMINA FTW!


----------



## The_Cylon_Surfer (Apr 11, 2008)

Zeta Gundam
Gundam MS08th  
Gundam 0079
Ghost in the Shell (orginal)
Dragonball Z 
Death Note
Guyver (original series)
Votoms

All of the above were watched in orginal JAP audio with subs or fansubs....I would never mention the US dubbed versions of Dragonball Z
as it sucked hard. Same goes for most anime...never, never watch dubs if there are perfectly good subs or fansubs.

Bleach is pretty cool - few to many filler episodes, I enjoyed Gundam 00 quite a bit and I really enjoyed Samurai Champloo and so far what i have seen as Cowboy Beebop has been good too.

Quiet a lot out there to see anime wise, both of the recent Apple Seed films have been good IMO..I could go on all nite.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> If the slow build up of Death Note is too slow for you, I suggest you watch Tengen Toppa Guren Langann



I love mecha anime - just grabin that now!!! Thanks for the tip off


----------



## chalupa (Apr 11, 2008)

Haruhi
Luckystar
Air  (I cried)
Deathnote

I like girly anime := P


----------



## Seven (Apr 11, 2008)

Hm, from my list I'd say...

FLCL, GL, Haruhi, Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei, Lucky Star, DN. Pretty generic, but at least I like them. Besides anime, VNs are like, my life. ):


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Apr 11, 2008)

1. Seto no Hanayome
2. Kino no tabi: Illness for you (And the series)
3. Death note
4. Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
5. Higurashi no naku koro ni / kai

I hate most of the mainstream shounen shows, with the exception of Death note, and FMA.


----------



## reilina (Apr 11, 2008)

that would be yuyu hakusho


----------



## michaelf (Apr 11, 2008)

Last Exile #1.

Endearing characters.
Good production value.
Good dub.
Developed world.
Closure.
And what every great series must have...no opening sequence on the last episode.

There are many close in the running for me, but when I stop and think about it, I can always watch that one again.


----------



## Seven (Apr 11, 2008)

ojsinnerz said:
			
		

> 1. Seto no Hanayome
> 2. Kino no tabi: Illness for you (And the series)
> 3. Death note
> 4. Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
> ...


I really have to watch Higurashi no naku koro ni. As of late, I've been browsing around /a/, and apparently it creeps the shit out of them. So now I'm interested. I think I've watched portions of the first episode, but that's it. I'm expecting some brickshitting moments.


----------



## Artheido (Apr 11, 2008)

ojsinnerz said:
			
		

> *1. Seto no Hanayome*
> 2. Kino no tabi: Illness for you (And the series)
> 3. Death note
> 4. Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
> ...


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 12, 2008)

Seazn said:
			
		

> ojsinnerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dylan (Apr 12, 2008)

top 3

1. GUNDAM 00
2. Dragonball Z
3. GUNDAM SEED


----------



## Heran Bago (Apr 12, 2008)

Azumanga Daioh

Not my genre of choice but damn.


----------



## Twiffles (Apr 12, 2008)

It's a cross:

Lucky Star/Haruhi/Potemayo/Gundams


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Apr 12, 2008)

Definitely NARUTO!


----------



## science (Apr 12, 2008)

Everyone will make fun of me, but POKEMON!

I'm on episode 185 right now, and really enjoyed the Indigo League, but now, 90% of the episodes of the episodes after 82 are filler. Ash did the Indigo league in 82 episodes, but 100 episodes into Johto and he only has four badges! WTF?

Also, I like Sailor Moon. Grew up watching that.



Whoops, forgot that the Orange Islands were in there too. So its more like 75 episodes into Johto


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Apr 12, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> Seazn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CrEsPo (Apr 12, 2008)

My favourite by a mile is Fate/stay night. The story was very deep and the characters were lovable. It really reminds me of a Final Fantasy. I always recommend it to everybody I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The anime was based off a game and mirrormoon just released a translation for Unlimited Blade Works (a route of Fate/stay night) so I'll be playing that in the summer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Saying that,

1. Fate/stay night
2. Neon Genesis Evangelion
3. Death Note
4. Cowboy Bebop
5. Bleach

Full Metal Alchemist gets an honourable mention. It was a great anime, but I really disliked how it ended. The ending seemed rushed and it really irritated me. I still have to read the manga since I know it's completely different from the anime after a certain point.

Gundam 00 will probably be #2 if it doesn't collapse during the second season. The first season was superb and had me crying at least a couple of times. It was very emotional and political for an anime, and was my first Gundam.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 12, 2008)

CrEsPo said:
			
		

> Full Metal Alchemist gets an honourable mention. It was a great anime, but I really disliked how it ended. The ending seemed rushed and it really irritated me. I still have to read the manga since I know it's completely different from the anime after a certain point.
> 
> Gundam 00 will probably be #2 if it doesn't collapse during the second season. The first season was superb and had me crying at least a couple of times. It was very emotional and political for an anime, and was my first Gundam.



You should watch the film of FMA. It fixes the ending and is quite nice.
Still bettersweet thouhg.

As for Gundam 00, it was one of the most moving anime I ever watched. It was so good at bringing out emotions.
Like the time where Saji's girlfriend ends up in the hospital or how lockon ends up... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Very sad.


----------



## TaMs (Apr 12, 2008)

Have to say that dragonball z with english dub. Yea every hardcore anime fan hates english dubs and most likely also dragonball z.
I used to watch too much anime and then i just stopped dunno why.


----------



## moozxy (Apr 12, 2008)

TaMs said:
			
		

> Have to say that dragonball z with english dub. Yea every *hardcore anime fan hates english dubs *and most likely also dragonball z.
> I used to watch too much anime and then i just stopped dunno why.


Anyone who _hates_ dubs are most probably your standard weeaboo, they only hate it because it's not in Japanese, nothing else. Most anime fans will watch either so long as they are good, alot of dubs are crap so that's where all the dub hates come from.


----------



## The_Cylon_Surfer (Apr 12, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Have to say that dragonball z with english dub. Yea every hardcore anime fan hates english dubs and most likely also dragonball z.
> I used to watch too much anime and then i just stopped dunno why.



I would highly recommend that you watch the original JAP version. It's a lot lot LOT different, it has extreme violence and the characters deal with life and death (not that send you to another dimension bullshit).

You find that alot of US dubbed anime have changed the story line slighty and the dialoge will have certainly been changed. Funimation butchered DBZ and had a team dedicated to removing any trace of blood from the series. Scenes from different episodes were cut and spliced into others to try and keep thier story together.. a mess really. You may duely note in the credits on the funimation version it says "based of the original Dragon Ball Z by..." 

Stay away at all costs ....


----------



## blahman (Apr 12, 2008)

noone mentioned Honey & Clover.
Well thats waaaaay up there as one of my all time favouritest favourites.
And for some reason I expected to see ppl naming the Full Metal Panic series... but dont seem to find any.



			
				moozxy said:
			
		

> TaMs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well... actually I hate dubs because I simply cant stand the American accents with so much RRRRrrrrrrRRRRRRRR. 
Also American versions that are shown on Cartoon Network or something tend to do a lot censoring and cutting and screwy stuff with the show.


----------



## dr.betruger (Apr 12, 2008)

Detective Conan
Cowboy Bebop
Alfred J. Kwak


----------



## Artheido (Apr 12, 2008)

blahman said:
			
		

> noone mentioned Honey & Clover.
> Well thats waaaaay up there as one of my all time favouritest favourites.



I didn't like the character art  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Let's all start posting our MyAnimeLists xD


http://myanimelist.net/animelist/Seazn


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 12, 2008)

blahman said:
			
		

> Well... actually I hate dubs because I simply cant stand the American accents with so much RRRRrrrrrrRRRRRRRR.
> Also American versions that are shown on Cartoon Network or something tend to do a lot censoring and cutting and screwy stuff with the show.



i really do hate having to read all the subtitles when watching anime in japanese as it deters you away from what you are actually watching on screen especially when they talk very fast in japanese and the subtitles reflect that too (excel saga anyone?) not all english dubs have poor voice acting some of them are pretty decent, and you don't have just cartoon network to watch all your anime do you? there are many places where you can buy the uncut version of any anime you want.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 12, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> blahman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fix'd


----------



## Artheido (Apr 12, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> blahman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fix'd moar


----------



## Jdbye (Apr 12, 2008)

The only anime I watch is DB's Naruto fansub, so I guess that's my favorite.


----------



## walkearth (Apr 12, 2008)

*Yakitate Japan!*
It's so awesome, fun and really entertaining  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ROFL


----------



## CrEsPo (Apr 12, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> You should watch the film of FMA. It fixes the ending and is quite nice.
> Still bettersweet thouhg.
> 
> As for Gundam 00, it was one of the most moving anime I ever watched. It was so good at bringing out emotions.
> ...



Yeah I seen the movie, and that was alright. I still think the movie had a bad ending as well. Started up real nice and then the last 5-10 minutes were horrible. To me it was to inconsistent. Felt like it was rushed and just did things to make people happy.

As for Gundam 00, what about the Chris and Lichty scene on the spacecraft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Apr 13, 2008)

CrEsPo said:
			
		

> xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually liked the ending for the FMA movie. Then again, everyone has different opinions. On an unrelated note, I got a FMA movie poster sigend by the voice actor of Ed. He was really nice. And he sounded exactly as you would hear it on the anime.

Also, that scene was pretty sad, but Lockon's scene was much more dramatic....


----------



## Defiance (Apr 13, 2008)

Death Note
Fullmetal Alchemist
...And Naruto

The dubs suck, BTW.  I hate when people judge anime off of them.  They haven't seen the real thing.  Not to mention the crappy voices.


----------



## CrEsPo (Apr 13, 2008)

ojsinnerz said:
			
		

> I actually liked the ending for the FMA movie. Then again, everyone has different opinions. On an unrelated note, I got a FMA movie poster sigend by the voice actor of Ed. He was really nice. And he sounded exactly as you would hear it on the anime.
> 
> Also, that scene was pretty sad, but Lockon's scene was much more dramatic....



Wow! Congrats man, that's awesome. I'm guessing from the way you put it that you got it signed at a convention of some sort? I would love to get anything signed from F/sn. If only I could get the chance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## CannonBallZ (Apr 14, 2008)

walkearth said:
			
		

> *Yakitate Japan!*
> It's so awesome, fun and really entertaining
> 
> 
> ...



Yah, it introduced me to melon bread yum!!  it majorly jumps the shark later in the series tho


----------



## Harpuia (Apr 14, 2008)

I was kind of falling asleep near the end of season 1 of Yakitate. Yeah the concept was pretty awesome but the presentation gets old faaaaast.


----------



## Artheido (Apr 14, 2008)

CannonBallZ said:
			
		

> walkearth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shakugan no Shana introduced me to melon bread


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 14, 2008)

I have to have a favourite? Oh this is so not going to work.

Let me cop out and take the easy route. DBZ sucks, it sucks large. No I don't like your precious frigging DBZ.

Next up is Naruto. No, I don't think your wretched Naruto is cool. I've seen enough Naruto fanboyism to make me wretch, enough already with Naruto.

Bleach, you're beginning to bug me with Bleach.

Ok this is where I give you at least a chance to spit back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I like Sailormoon. Yep I own it all, even have the roleplaying game. But I at least KNOW I have a problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got into anime with Ranma though actually.

And the first anime I actually bought honest like, was Air TV. I already had a "copy" I just wasn't happy with just a copy.

But I watch it all more or less. I prefer subbed anime for the first run through. Most recent anime is Kamen No Maid Guy. I think this is going to be a hilarious show.


----------



## Minox (Apr 14, 2008)

Death Note, but D.Gray Man is awsome too.


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Apr 14, 2008)

YAY sum DBZ hardcore fans! I used to watch it since the age of 8, (that's about when it came on TV in UK) and my bro used to record each episode even the 1st and we didn't know what it was. I buy all the game son first day etc. I didn't watch Dragonball though because it was too adult for Uk CartoonNetwork. I missed the last episodes of DBZ because they switched channels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I missed DBGT for the same reason, though I did watch them eventually. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. I'm a naurtard and I watch Bleach and D. Gray-Man and finished Death Note.


----------



## Digeman (Apr 14, 2008)

I love the One Piece anime!


----------



## moozxy (Apr 14, 2008)

Masta_mind257 said:
			
		

> YAY sum DBZ hardcore fans! I used to watch it since the age of 8, (that's about when it came on TV in UK) and my bro used to record each episode even the 1st and we didn't know what it was. I buy all the game son first day etc. I didn't watch Dragonball though because it was too adult for Uk CartoonNetwork. I missed the last episodes of DBZ because they switched channels
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please don't tell me you go around shouting BELIEVE IT! >_>


----------



## jesterscourt (Apr 14, 2008)

Death Note.


----------



## nephdj (Apr 14, 2008)

Naruto has held my interest for the longest so far, since 2003

well in order:
1. naruto
2. tekkaman/teknoman
3. orginal dragonball


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Apr 14, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> Masta_mind257 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I HAVE NEVER GONE THAT FAR! although my friend did, but i can't remember what line he quoted. OH MA LAWDY I couldn't stop laughing in my head.


----------



## moozxy (Apr 14, 2008)

Masta_mind257 said:
			
		

> moozxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then you're not a Narutard (be glad), and anyway you shouldn't really be boasting that you are one since it's a derogatory term.


----------



## AndreXL (Apr 14, 2008)

Huh! No love here for Rurouni Kenshin? Shame shame!


----------



## Minox (Apr 14, 2008)

AndreXL said:
			
		

> Huh! No love here for Rurouni Kenshin? Shame shame!


Been planning on seeing it, but I haven't had the time.


----------



## AndreXL (Apr 14, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> AndreXL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I liked it quite a lot. A big push away from the Supers and Robot based Animes.


----------



## User200 (Apr 14, 2008)

AndreXL said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I also enjoyed it... but my all time favorite is Tekknoman... So old school but still so good


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 14, 2008)

nephdj said:
			
		

> Naruto has held my interest for the longest so far, since 2003
> 
> well in order:
> 1. naruto
> ...



+1

One of the first mecha animes I watched and I still could watch it all the way through untill today.
I really love the characters and the ending was very well made.


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 14, 2008)

AndreXL said:
			
		

> Huh! No love here for Rurouni Kenshin? Shame shame!



It's good, but nothing really exceptional.. except from the 4 first OVAs, too much fillers. The manga is much better :/


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm curious, do most of you watch anime on TV primarily?

I mean it would account for how most seem to only like/have an opinion for the most generic, over hyped and commercially exploited shows outside of Japan.

I get my anime through downloading it from sites like animesuki or direct from the fan subbers. I also obtain it direct off my newsgroups. And I have the pleasure of several friends that buy the anime on dvd as well (having single buddies that have high paying jobs can be an advantage.

Please don't tell me you watch anime off Youtube. That has to be the most sucktastic option I can think of.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 14, 2008)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> I'm curious, do most of you watch anime on TV primarily?
> 
> I mean it would account for how most seem to only like/have an opinion for the most generic, over hyped and commercially exploited shows outside of Japan.
> 
> ...



If you don't want a flame as a response, I suggest you leave the elitist attitude.

Most of us I presume saw some anime as kids on TV and now watch them after we download them on our computer.
Most of us also watch on reccommendation of others and not "commercial exploitation".


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 14, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> Panzer Tacticer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, watched Saint Seiya, Yu Yu Hakusho, DBZ and others on TV when I was a kid.. then, when I finished watching DBZ, I wanted to watch the DBGT.. but I had no idea when it was going to air here.. so, one day I found out that I could download it! And so I did! Then, I noticed that in the same side that I was downloading DBGT (yeah, we downloaded stuff from websites on that time! HTTP! Crazy stuff eh?) also had some other series like Evangelion and Love Hina.. and than I thought "Heck, why not?".. and then a monster was born! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And since this day I only downloaded animes..


----------



## moozxy (Apr 14, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> Panzer Tacticer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well said.
They do say elitism comes with age


----------



## Cyan (Apr 14, 2008)

TV series :
*Les mystérieuses cités d'or * (The mysterious cities of gold / Taiyou no ko no esteban (Esteban, children of the sun))
Hey, I'm 30 years old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Movie or OAV :
*Akira
Nausicäa
Mimi wo sumaseba*


----------



## mastermanna123 (Apr 14, 2008)

not listed by which is greater:

code geass
death note
monster
bleach
naruto
full metal alchemist
samurai champloo
d. grayman
more that i cant think of at the time...

But the best ones for just a shitty joke: BIBLE BLACK and GREEN GREEN ftw lol


----------



## Law (Apr 14, 2008)

I'd probably say Gundam SEED Destiny.

Then again, I did like Dragonball Z and Full Metal Alchemist. I liked what I saw of Wolfs Rain, too (but I wouldn't call that a favourite).


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 14, 2008)

Stuff elitist attitude, who says preferring better makes ME better.

I think people that eat at MacDonald's will eat shit willingly as well. Does that make me an elitist eater too?

North American TV rapes anime. They alter the original dialogue to the point of criminal action. They butcher the content or pretend that it's adult content all because of artwork that has nothing to get excited about.

If you want to call me an elitist, go right ahead. The term is moronic, but that's you making the comments. Not me suffering.

I prefer to think of myself as not being interested in second rate.


----------



## Artheido (Apr 15, 2008)

AndreXL said:
			
		

> Huh! No love here for Rurouni Kenshin? Shame shame!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hentai isn't anime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Well it is... But Hentai is hentai, leave it at that.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Apr 15, 2008)

CrEsPo said:
			
		

> ojsinnerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree completely. The series I've seen that doesn't change very much of the dialogue and such was FMA, one of the only good dubs out there.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 15, 2008)

ojsinnerz said:
			
		

> Panzer Tacticer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're telling me they should leave stuff like excessive blood, sexual references and character deaths in for a bunch of 5 year olds?
Any decent dub won't be shown in the daytime.

Also, you have to realise that Japan is a completely different culture than us.
Most subbers can afford to put little notes here and there explaining what they just did and what it means but thats not possible in a dub.
Their only option would be to change dialogue...

For example  in Samurai Champloo, they use a saysing "Buddha will only forgive you 3 times" or something similar to that.
This makes absolutely no sense to anyone outside of Japan so they *have* to change it.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 15, 2008)

I don't know any 5 year olds that would even find anime interesting. All my friends kids want to watch Dora the Explora or Franklin.

Most anime was never marketed for 5 year olds, but the screwed in the head logic of North American tv execs can't seem to comprehend what you yourself said in your own post, Japan is a totally different culture. In North America, they want to insist that Anime is no different than watching Bugs Bunny.

Screwing up anime, and ignoring it is culturally unigue is actually nothing short of insulting to the people they plan to market it for.
Telling me Sailor Uranus is her "cousin" is actually an insult to the intelligence of the viewer (not to mention an insult to everyone in the homosexual community, but they can field their own complaints). Sailor Uranus and Sailor Neptune are LESBIANS.

Do I care if a 5 year old sees too anime girls kissing? No. I highly doubt a 5 year old would even be able to formulate the thought "why are those two girls kissing?". And that's the problem with North America. The people in charge have the sexual hang ups, not the 5 year olds.

As for the blood and gore, well hell, do they think they are not seeing it everywhere else? Rating video games M for mature only prevents a 5 year from buying the game. But let me ask you, when was the last time you saw a 5 year old buying games at the store


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 15, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I don't know any 5 year olds that would even find anime interesting. All my friends kids want to watch Dora the Explora or Franklin.
> 
> Most anime was never marketed for 5 year olds, but the screwed in the head logic of North American tv execs can't seem to comprehend what you yourself said in your own post, Japan is a totally different culture. In North America, they want to insist that Anime is no different than watching Bugs Bunny.
> 
> ...



This part I have the biggest issue with. Seriously.
Do you really believe thats true?
First of all, shonen anime have a lot of blood and gore because thats what 13 year olds find cool. Thats the target audience in Japan.
Now if you were to change the target audience, logic dictates that you would have to change content.
And if you show little children too much violence, they'll become desensitized to it, which is bad for society as a whole.

Are you also telling me that an R rating on XXX porn flicks doesn't stop 5 year olds from watching it?
Seriously, thats just messed up. Kids aren't seeing all that "blood and gore" everywhere else. At least, they're not supposed to.
And if they do then thats a failure on the parents part.

inb4 WHY SO SERIOUS


----------



## CrEsPo (Apr 16, 2008)

Just because it's anime doesn't mean it's meant for kids. If stuff contains adult content, whether it be foul language, sexual content, or blood and gore, I don't think they should edit it out.

It's almost like saying you're going to take an adult movie, such as Shoot Em Up, and take out all the guns, all the swearing, so a kid could watch it.

If it was meant for kids they would of made it kid friendly to begin with.


----------



## Carnivean (Apr 16, 2008)

My favourite series is Bible Black, an enjoyable series for all age ranges.


----------



## beedog19 (Apr 16, 2008)

CrEsPo said:
			
		

> Just because it's anime doesn't mean it's meant for kids. If stuff contains adult content, whether it be foul language, sexual content, or blood and gore, I don't think they should edit it out.
> 
> It's almost like saying you're going to take an adult movie, such as Shoot Em Up, and take out all the guns, all the swearing, so a kid could watch it.
> 
> If it was meant for kids they would of made it kid friendly to begin with.



Well said Crespo. I'm very much against censorship, but I believe that full and descriptive warnings should be given before a show hell, even after each commercial break. Parents should know what their kids are watching, the tv is not a babysitter. [/rant]

Back to Favorite anime, my faves are Cowboy Bebop, Fullmetal Alchemist, Trigun, FLCL. Haven't gotten through Samurai Champloo yet but I'm def gonna check it out soon. I've also been reading a lot of Gantz recently and will check out the anime soon.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 16, 2008)

"You say most 5 year olds don't like anime? You abviously forgot when you were a kid then."

Hehehe hey when I was a kid, we barely had TV let alone cartoons let alone foreign cartoons.

When I was 5, well that was 67. Cartoons came on on a saturday, and that was basically it.

But judging from your responses, I'm wondering if you understood my post for the most part.


----------



## Sephi (Apr 16, 2008)

I haven't watched a whole lot of anime, but I do have a few favorites

FLCL
Cowboy BeBop
Trigun
School Rumble
Samurai Champloo
Rurouni Kenshin (Don't know spelling)
Fullmetal Alchemist
Naruto
Bleach
Excel Saga
Puni-Puni Poemy
edit: 
Full Metal Panic! 
FMP! The Second Raid
FMP? FUMOFFU

as for my most favorite of all I don't think I could make a decision 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




but FLCL, Trigun, and Cowboy BeBop would be the top 3



			
				Carnivean said:
			
		

> My favourite series is Bible Black, an enjoyable series for all age ranges.







you are twisted


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 17, 2008)

CrEsPo said:
			
		

> Just because it's anime doesn't mean it's meant for kids. If stuff contains adult content, whether it be foul language, sexual content, or blood and gore, I don't think they should edit it out.
> 
> It's almost like saying you're going to take an adult movie, such as Shoot Em Up, and take out all the guns, all the swearing, so a kid could watch it.
> 
> If it was meant for kids they would of made it kid friendly to begin with.



Yeah but they're not going to show Shoot Em Up at 9 on a saturday morning uncensored are they?
What I'm saying is that any decent dub won't be shown before the watershed.

@Panzer Tacticer: I never knew you were that old


----------



## CrEsPo (Apr 17, 2008)

Well Canada's watershed is 9:00 PM and the United States watershed is 10:00 PM. That's still pretty early in my eyes as I go to bed much later than that. I understand it's easy for me since I have no duties in the morning, but one can always record the show if need be. An animation/cartoon isn't required to be shown in the mornings.

Another thing I'd like to note, unless I'm mistaken, most anime is shown during the watershed anyway. On YTV they don't show anime like Bleach, Death Note, etc. until 10:00 PM, maybe 11:00 PM. Before that is American cartoons and earlier in the day are kid cartoons. The same can be said with the Teletoon station. This information obviously stems from only being able to watch stations available in Canada.

With Cable TV there is an Anime on Demand network which doesn't need to be wary of the watershed since it's a subscription channel. So this type of station can display the dubs at any time of the day for oneself.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 17, 2008)

Anyone else seen *D?butsu no Mori*?


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 17, 2008)

@Panzer Tacticer: I never knew you were that old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah I'm that old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's not easy being old enough that people think I'm a pervert for finding 30 year old women attractive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So liking anime is never easy.

And the uninitiated think anime is just a cartoon.

Hell some of the best most meaningful dramas I have ever watched were animes. It's not my fault it usually revolves around school age people. I've gotten quite teary eyed watching some animes. You just don't get that from non anime cartoons.

The romance dramas are always entertaining. Hey, I just don't like soap operas, I'll leave those for the housewives out there.
Besides, most soap operas seem to focus only on the negative of human behaviour.

I like to watch an anime and hope the guy wins over the girl, or the girl wins over the guy. I just finished watching Kimikiss Pure Rouge, one of the best romance dramas since Kimegura Orange Road. It has no panty scenery, no mechs, or vampires, or aliens, or magical girls, or any of the usual. It's just a romance drama.


----------



## Artheido (Apr 18, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Anyone else seen *D?butsu no Mori*?



Just call it Animal Crossing the Movie >.> Yes, I have, never liked it though probably because it's target audience is kids (as in below 12 most likely aimed 3-7)


----------



## asher (Apr 18, 2008)

Samurai Champloo by far.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 18, 2008)

asher said:
			
		

> Samurai Champloo by far.



how come your thingy is different but you dont have 500 posts?


----------



## Orc (Apr 18, 2008)

xblackoutx said:
			
		

> asher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's a long-time member. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, back on topic... I think I've said Gundam Zeta.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 18, 2008)

Seazn said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have young kids, and have watched the subbed version with them about 20 times now lol


----------



## moozxy (Apr 18, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Seazn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I loved it, but then I still play Animal Crossing..


----------



## Upperleft (Apr 18, 2008)

DBZ is awesome =D
Lucky Star is SO random .. ( just started watching it , and i like it )


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 18, 2008)

Favourite would be hard but it is a split between 
Samurai 7: a remake of 7 samurai featuring mecha and samurai and a dman good story to boot.
Gungrave: part supernatural/weird science, part "gun" based, part crime as well as a good story.


----------



## wynsezhello (Apr 23, 2008)

school rumble. i prefer comedy than action.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 23, 2008)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> Favourite would be hard but it is a split between
> Samurai 7: a remake of 7 samurai featuring mecha and samurai and a dman good story to boot.



Watching it now and loving it


----------



## jpxdude (Apr 23, 2008)

I loved the original Dragon Ball series, I have all the videos, and manga graphic novel collection.

I did like DBZ, but I feel it dragged way too much!  Haven't really got into any other Anime cartoon series so much, I prefer reading the manga graphic novels, especially most of the SJ variety.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 23, 2008)

The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya

It's really different from all the others I've seen and really laid back.  Other than that the only one's I've really like have been Dominion Tank Police and the original Dragonball, Dragon Ball Z sucks dragon balls.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 5, 2008)

bump 

mine are bleach, death note, elfen lied, code geass , cowboy bebop, are some that i watch


----------



## ShineStar (Jul 5, 2008)

Death Note + Digimon


----------



## Orc (Jul 5, 2008)

?????
Boku no Pico


----------



## X D D X (Jul 5, 2008)

Full Metal Alchemist, it's amazing, a bit depressing at times though.
The whole Dragon Ball/Z/GT series comes in second.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jul 5, 2008)

I liked DBZ and Digimon (US-Season 1) alot. I also like loads of others, umm, lets see...

Full Metal Alchemist
Fruits Basket
One Piece (Sometimes though, the long drawn out-ness gets tiring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Naruto's okay, but less than Great in my opinion.
Shaman King is good, but I watched most of the series in English, I'd rather have the Jpn audio with English subs at the bottom...


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 5, 2008)

Rozen Maiden and season 2 of it, Traumend.

Everyone should go watch it, its funny and both seasons are 24 eps combined.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 5, 2008)

I guess Avatar The Last Airbender. but then again all I watch is Avatar, Heroes, and LOST


----------



## Calogero91 (Jul 5, 2008)

I'd have to say full metal alchemist, it really had an amazing story.


----------



## Twiffles (Jul 5, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> ?????
> Boku no Pico


Fuck yeah!


...No, I like Haruhi and Lucky Star much more. Watch all 24 episodes of Lucky Star back to back, you'll never think correctly again.


----------



## layzieyez (Jul 5, 2008)

Crayon Shinchan.  Not the Cartoon Network crapola, but the original japanese dialog.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jul 5, 2008)

Oh Lord!!!!!!! 

Simply too many.... But Bishoujo Senshi Sailor Moon is my all time favorite!! Of course I'm talking about the original Japanese one!


----------



## layzieyez (Jul 5, 2008)

Oh, and the original one that got me into all this through a girl in high school (back in 1990!) Lum: Urusei Yatsura (manga and anime).


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jul 5, 2008)

Dragonball (then later Z) and Sailor Moon got me into Anime, but so far my favorites are probably Full Metal Alchemist and Death Note.  I haven't really seen much else, sorry.


----------



## maz- (Jul 5, 2008)

My favorites..Neon Genesis Evangelion, Naruto and Cowboy Bebop I guess.


----------



## Klx5 (Jul 5, 2008)

Berserk
FullMetal Alchemist
Cowboy Bebop
RahXephon 
Evangelion
Naruto
Bleach
FullMetal Alchemist
Trigun
FLCL
Black Lagoon
Last Exile
Helsing
Dragon Ball

there  are more but i dont remember all of them at the moment. and i like the manga more that the anime, but some of this are well made in to anime


----------



## raulpica (Jul 5, 2008)

In no particular order...

Tengen Toppa Gurren-Lagann (the word EPIC made into Anime)
Shinseiki Evangelion
FuriKuri (FLCL)
Mushishi
Naruto / Naruto Shippuuden
Hagane no Renkinjutsushi (Fullmetal Alchemist)
Elfen Lied
Top wo Nerae - GunBuster
Top wo Nerae 2 - DieBuster
Trigun
Great Teacher Onizuka


----------



## Endogene (Jul 5, 2008)

Cowboy Bebop, best music score i ever heard, especially the movie
Evangelion, i like more mature themes
love hina (the manga actually), didnt read a page without laughing also the ending is really spectaculair


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 5, 2008)

My "updated" list. 

1. Tengen Toppa Gurren lagann
2. Higurashi no Naku koro ni, Kai
3. Seto no Hanayome
4. Fullmetal alchemist
5. Death Note
6. School Rumble
7. Baccano!
8. Kino's Journey
9. Welcome to the NHK
10. Elfen Lied

Also, my list of the "Cancer" killing the anime industry.

1. Anime over 75 episodes long
2. Crappy plot, with some kid wanting to be the best of the best of something no one really gives a damn about. (Pokemon, Naruto, One piece, etc)
3. Shows made off nothing but fan service. Like the newest GONZO show, Strike Witches (LOLGONZO.)
4. A harem, with a wimpy male character that everyone has seen like a million times. (Kaze no Stigma, the only show with a male lead that kicks ass, and knows how to handle Tsunderes.)
5. Shitty characters with terrible pacing.

That is all.

Lastly, there's nothing really good this season. Code geass is just LOL, and made for nothing but entertainment. Like, Kallen's amazingly low intelligence, and a few logic errors.

Maybe Slayers Revolution, since I loved the first 3 seasons when I was a kid, but that's about it. Oh well. Gone finishing some decent GONZO shows, Cowboy Bebop, Lain, etc.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jul 5, 2008)

Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
Gundam 00
Bleach
To Heart 2


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 5, 2008)

FLCL = FTW!
Chobits (I want a persocom!!!1!!one!!)
Elfen Lied


----------



## pepsibluehawk87 (Jul 6, 2008)

Bleach, Naruto, Ghost in the Shell, Deathnote, Devil May Cry, etc.

I like pretty much any after a while.


----------



## Cermage (Jul 6, 2008)

ojsinnerz said:
			
		

> Also, my list of the "Cancer" killing the anime industry.
> 
> 1. Anime over 75 episodes long
> 2. Crappy plot, with some kid wanting to be the best of the best of something no one really gives a damn about. (Pokemon, Naruto, One piece, etc)
> ...



1. Lulz see Kenshin, HunterXhunter. 
2. lulz most shounen in general, but some do it so much better than others. 
3. Lulzx3 fanservice appeals, GONZO also has shitty animation as well, See a series such as kaze no stigma, reuse of scenes and scenes again and again. while kaze no stigma had a nice story and characters, the animation is just horrible. GONZO's earlier stuff is much better than the newer stuff. 
4. agreed. but kaze no stigma = GONZO. 
5. agreed.


----------



## Wabsta (Jul 6, 2008)

Bleach, Naruto, Dragonball, Pokemon


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 6, 2008)

Though I hardly ever watch any with the exception to the films that everyone goes on about the only one I've been watching and enjoying Gegege no Kitarou though at the moment I could only find the 80's series.


----------



## Commander (Jul 6, 2008)

Black Lagoon is one of my favourite anime series. Would like to see a third season of it but then again the first 2 seasons covered up to volume 6 of the manga and its only at volume 8 so it will be a while until they did another season.


----------



## roadbusta (Jul 6, 2008)

Elfen Lied. Great storyline.


----------



## Psyfira (Jul 6, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> I guess Avatar The Last Airbender. but then again all I watch is Avatar, Heroes, and LOST


Wake up people; proof that something good can actually come from outside of Japan. Avatar is American so technically isn't anime, but it wipes the floor with some of the junk that's come up in this thread.

Back on topic; I lost interest in anime when I'd seen enough to notice the recycled themes, but I love the series that do something a little different. Last Exile was good once it got started (I'll confess I would've packed it in at the second episode if the guy who loaned it to me didn't tell me to stick with it) and series 1 of Rozen Maiden. Kenshin starts well but drags on for too long, I lost interest somewhere in season 2. FLCL crashed my computer.


----------



## Cermage (Jul 6, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Though I hardly ever watch any with the exception to the films that everyone goes on about the only one I've been watching and enjoying Gegege no Kitarou though at the moment I could only find the 80's series.



If you like good anime films, i'd suggest anything done my studio ghibli. particularly Grave of the Fireflies and Nausicaa of the Valley of wind. They are also the same studio who did Spirited away.


----------



## enarky (Jul 6, 2008)

Currently waiting for AonE/Gekkostate/Menclave to release new Episodes of Macross F. Macross 7 was... not so good, but I liked the original SDF Macross (that's where my avatar is from 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

Other Anime I watched before and remember to be quite good were Ergo Proxy, The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya, Trigun, Samurai Champloo, Cowboy Bebop, Serial Experiments Lain and FLCL.

And I don't like open ended (more than ~50 Episodes) Anime, too.


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Jul 6, 2008)

Full Metal Alchemist
Bleach
Neon Genesis Evangelion
AstroBoy xD
Full Metal Panic!


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jul 6, 2008)

Te first Robotech series with my boy Roy Hunter.


----------



## go185 (Jul 6, 2008)

Detective Conan!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fPVma3hFok


----------



## XeonZ (Jul 7, 2008)

Yu Yu Hakusho
Dragon Ball (Z)
Trigun
Cowboy Bebop
FLCL
Naruto
Bleach
Tenchi Muyo!
Outlaw Star
Lupin the 3rd


----------



## layzieyez (Jul 7, 2008)

I would also like to add that everyone needs to see some of Satoshi Kon's work especially Paprika, Perfect Blue, and Millenium Actress.  Paranoia Agent was alright, but I like his "movies" better.


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 7, 2008)

Naruto (AWESUMZ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Dragonball (I didnt watch it much though)
Pokemon(The series are sordod childish though...)


----------



## WelshLadGriff (Jul 7, 2008)

Elfen Lied, Bleach, Naruto, Deathnote and my most favoured...

Digimon! =D


----------



## L13SDE (Jul 8, 2008)

Death Note
Full metal Alchemist
samurai champloo 
Neon Genesis Evangalion
i use to watch naruto but now its meh 
and of course gto


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 8, 2008)

Anyone here who hasn't watched Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann, watch it now. The cast of the dub for GL is bad, and some characters sound terrible (No way!), with the exception of Steve blum. So obviously watch the subs.

This show earns the word EPIC. And it's made by GAINAX, who made NGE, FLCL, Mahoromatic, etc.

It's a million times better than that crappy little &#*$ that is Naruto. Yes, I have watched more than 10 episodes of Naruto, and yes, I thought it was extremely average.


----------



## Mewgia (Jul 10, 2008)

Rozen Maiden, Elfen Lied, Hellsing.

I don't watch much anime but those 3 are quite good.


----------



## AXYPB (Jul 10, 2008)

The original _Di Gi Charat_.


----------

